

The design behind Chadder, John McAfee’s new chat app - _d0d0
http://siliconangle.com/blog/2014/05/03/the-design-behind-chadder-john-mcafees-new-chat-app-for-security-conscious-millennials/

======
jacquesm
McAfee has lost almost all credibility. That's not an attack on the merits of
his new chat app but I really don't think that he's in a position to request
to be trusted (again) and I fail to see what the team behind this thought they
would gain by having McAfee's notoriety attached to their reputation.

See DropBox for another recent example (though arguably, that one had a lot
more going for it from DropBox's perspective).

------
_d0d0
No technical details, no source code available for now...

